# motivational mount problems



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

i have kyb agx's, sportline springs and motivational rear mounts. i've had this setup for a while since the mounts first came out.
here are the few minor problems

1) the rubber/poly washers have worn down (3 sets, 2 sets of the skinny rubber washers and 1 set of the bigger ones) and the shock shaft grinds, rubs, and rattles. my friend has tried using garden hose but that worked only temp. my mounts have huge holes in them fron the shaft rubbing and grinding.I just wanted to know if anyone has found a solution for this as i have lived with this for a long time and am happy with the ride quality, but would not mind a fix for the noise and the wear. im am very happy with the part otherwise. you could not force me to give these mounts up! thanx


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Sometimes you need to add extra washers under the nut of the shock shaft when using AGX's. If you need new urethane washers I can send them to you and you can try again. With the new urethane washers and the strut assembly back in the car and on the ground, you will need to remove the shock nut and make sure the shock shaft is still centered in the mount. Then install as many regular steel washers as possible while still being able to get the nut back on. Once you have done this, tighten the nut back down. It should be fine. I personally have not had a problem with my installs. Take your time and make sure the shaft is still centered. The urethane washer will center it for you. If you have further questions you can e-mail me or call.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*new performance, scary sounds*

I'm having the same scary noises as although I was expecting some noises, I wanted to see what exactly I should have set above the coilover cap and the motivational rear mount. The sounds seem like they could be corrected with the right combination of washers and such above the coilover cap. Can someone let me know what there should be. That being asked, I absolutely love the fell and ride I'm getting. I can tell how much the rear mounts have given me. thanks for such a great product. pablo


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

The Groun Control upper seat (cap) is not as good as the Konis. I only use the Koni ones. We never have a problem with the Koni ones. Can someone send me a few pics of the set up? I need to know how big the hole is in the upper seat. Maybe we can figure something else out to help with some of the noises.


----------

